

What Dodd Bill Would Mean for Venture Capital and Private Equity - cwan
http://www.pehub.com/66192/what-dodd-bill-would-mean-for-venture-capital-and-private-equity/

======
paulkirk
Relevant info:

The GAO shall conduct a study of the feasibility of forming a self-regulatory
organization to oversee private funds, private equity funds and venture
capital funds. and

Dodd’s bill, however, would allow each state to create its own set of
regulations. Not only could that become a paperwork nightmare (read: larger
legal/accounting costs), but it also could delay startup fundings if one state
has a longer waiting period than another.

In short, nothing good.

